# Ribbs 2020 lawn journal



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Well the 2020 lawn season is just about to be upon us here in NE Illinois. After being hit with a significant fungus from record rains in Sept 19, the plan would be the following for March 2020. We had a reasonably mild winter, with all snow gone by Feb 22nd or so.

Dethatch the yard-started to obtain quotes for either a company to do it or rent the machine myself-Not happening
Company quotes were all the way up to $180-pound sand-NO WAY
Rent one from HD or other rental company, unfortunately there is no pick up truck and way to get machine home.

Landed on buying a Sun Joe dethatcher/scarifier-found on Amazon and looking at reviews for the better part of a day, vids were a big help as well. This little guy is amazing, the amount of debris that came out of my lawn while not ripping it up, I am just blown away. I had an idea that my hardest hit spot would have dead debris, but my front yard had equal amounts come out.

Here are the pictures from the front and south facing-full sun side yard. This is before-front yard. 




 After 1 pass at zero setting

2nd pass with flail raking blade, -5 setting



After-very happy with the results






So much debris, 3 passes total from +5 setting down to -5 setting

After I finished used my leafblower to get debris off lawn. Then did a quick mag mow to clean up all debris at 2 inches. Now we apply 0-0-7 with prodiamine in about 1 week and wait.

Finished product after clean up mow, didn't take much off other than dead debris and burnt tips.


----------

